# Oracal has new paint protection film



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I got a email from Oracal about their new PPF.
Maybe usable for the car decals.

ORACAL USA has announced two new Paint Protection products: ORAGUARD Series 270 and Series 280 Stone Guard Laminating Films. Both are an ideal choice for paint protection on flat to moderately curved surfaces for more rugged protection from bugs, stones, and other road debris. Combine Series 270 or Series 280 with ORAJET Series 3105HT for fierce applications like motocross, ATVs, and sleds that require more than 10 mils of thickness.

Series 270 is a 6-mil, five-year PVC laminate film perfect for paint protection of automotive fenders, rear bumpers, and deck or side skirts and other outdoor applications.

Series 280 is an 8-mil, seven-year polyurethane laminate film perfect for longer paint protection of automotive fenders, rear bumpers, and deck or side skirts and other outdoor applications.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

So have you tried either one of them yet Mark? Can you get a sample of them?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

No. Emailed about acquiring both pricing and samples since the site list neither.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Mark, keep us informed. I would be interested in whether these will work!!


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> Series 270 is a 6-mil, five-year PVC laminate film...
> 
> Series 280 is an 8-mil, seven-year polyurethane laminate film...


I bought some 6 mil PVC laminate from a local supplier and I can't get it to work at all, the glue on the stones melts but the film doesn't melt around them; they all fall off instantly when you peel the backing. XPel is polyurethane, so I'm guessing the 280 will work but not the 270.


----------

